# My Heart is broken



## sprunger (Dec 26, 2005)

It is with sadness that I say my Quin has crossed to rainbow bridge. She had a seizure that was only stopped with sedation. Her MRI showed she suffered a massive stroke so it was all we could do but to let her sleep.

I will miss my big girl. She would have been 4 this Friday.

I can't believe she was taken from us so soon but I thank the lord for time he gave us.

I will miss you big girl....

Lynn


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Lynn.. I am so very sorry!







Such a painful untimely parting with your sweet Quin. Wishing you and your family all the comfort possible during this time. Rest sweet, big girl Quin!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!!!!!!! 4 is soooo young.

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I am very sorry. Young or old- it's so terribly hard when they have to go. I wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

It's always so very hard to say goodbye. Having done so myself, I can understand the shock and loss you feel when such a young dog passes. I'm very sorry to hear you've lost your girl.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are all here to help you through.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

So sorry.as you age if you are a dog lover/guardian you realize it NEVER gets easier to lose a buddy-but somehow we keep doing it again and while one can NOT take the place of another somehow there is room in our hearts for just one more buddy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you are comforted by memories of the times you spent together.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just wanted to add if you seem like you want to cry but can't or don't understand why you feel so bad I would recommend book "the art of racing in the rain"to maybe make you feel better.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss - She was so young - it's so difficult to understand why things happen the way they do sometime. My sincere sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Im sorry to read about Quin, Thats far too young to be taken.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you loss. What a terrible unexpected tragedy.







(((Hugs))) to you. 

RIP Quin.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's always hard...but harder when so young and sudden.

You know everyone here feels for you.

Be good to yourself, she would not want it any other way.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss!!!
RIP Quin!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG I am so very sorry Lynn for your loss of Quin


















Quin


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It's always hard to lose a beloved dog, but it's especially hard to lose one so young. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kai needs you now as much as you need Kai, RIP Quin, sorry for your great loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so very sad. Quin was such a young girl.







Rest in Peace Quin.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So sorry Lynn. That is too young to lose your girl.







May she rest in peace.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's never easy but when they're young and it's sudden it is so much more difficult. Take good care and cherish the wonderful memories of times you shared.


----------



## Chary68 (Sep 8, 2004)

How heartbreaking. I'm truly sorry and understand how it hurts. Please take comfort in knowing you're not alone.


----------



## Spacebird (Jan 14, 2002)

i feel your pain. something similar happened to my dog about a month ago and he was only 6 . i still am having a tough time getting over it. its very hard. my dog had a siezure like episode and was gone. it happened very quickly and unexpectedly. sorry for your loss. just be thankful for the great times you had together. i know you wish you had more time with your dog and that your dog was taken from you too soon, i felt the same way.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Quin







You were very obviously loved.

Hugs to Lynn, Kai and family.


----------



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

I am sorry that you have lost Quin. It is always agonizing to lose a beloved companion, but doubly so, I think, at a young age. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

RIP Quin!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. 4 years old is much to early to have to say goodby.

RIP Quin.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my, I am so sorry for your loss ((((hugs))))


----------



## sprunger (Dec 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for everyone's kind words. She was our "perfect" child and will be missed so much. 

I wish I could figure out how to post a picture, I have done it in the past but can't remember how and am not computer savvy.

Kai has been fine so I don't know if it is a delayed response or if he knows what happened. I was here alone when she went into her seizure and he may very well have been watching the whole time. I tried to pick her up a couple of times to get her to my car but I couldn't do it. She is 90 lbs and there was no way I could get her to my car alone.

I just keep praying that she didn't suffer. I feel like I failed her because I had to wait for my Husband to get home to get her to animal emergency. I just didn't have the strength to carry her.

I just pray my Quiny understands.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sure your didn't fail Quin. I don't think getting her to the Vet right away would have helped her. I don't think strokes are painful, humans that have had strokes never say any thing about pain. 

I can post her picture for you, just email to me at [email protected]

Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Posting pictures for Lynn of her beautiful sweet Quin. RIP Sweet Gal


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Your Quin was BEAUTIFUL - I adore the picture of her with the little girl, it's darling.

Please don't beat yourself up, you did everthing possible to help Quin. I don't see what you could have done differently that would have made any difference. Like Val said, there was probably no pain.


----------



## sprunger (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting my pictures. We haven't told our neice's yet (one is in the picture) but will have to soon as they are coming up to see us soon.

My Kai is still doing good, although he has started to try to play with our 13 year old cat who is not happy at all about it.

We were a 2 dog home so he doesn't have a canine companion any more. I think he would do better if we got another shepherd but I don't know if it is just me trying to rationalize the need to get another dog or if he would be happier to have a play mate. He is not yet 3 so is still very young.

Thanks again for posting my pictures and for everyone's kind words.

Lynn


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is so sad. What a gorgeous girl, and so sweet with your niece.


----------

